

WOWIO: Free Books + Free Minds - dous
http://www.wowio.com/

======
andr
In order to register I need a non-anonymous email (i.e., non-Gmail) or Credit
card number or Scan of ID card.

Are you serious?

~~~
dous
<http://www.wowio.com/help/helpmain.asp#newusers6>

~~~
andr
Still. Other US-only sites, like Hulu, don't ask for my drivers license.

